# EPOX EP8KHA+/AMD AthlonXP 2400+



## Udo (18. September 2002)

Hy Leute,

hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das EPOX EP8KHA+ mit dem neuen AMD AthlonXP 2400+ mit 2Ghz noch kompatibel ist, hab zwar die Manual vom Board durchgelesen aber nicht wirklich genaue spezifikationen gefunden!!

Bitte um hilfe!!

THX


----------



## goela (18. September 2002)

Nee, geht nicht! Maximal bis 2200+!

Lade Dir mal die *CPU Approval List (PDF)* Liste herunter! Dort findest Du Dein Board aufgelistet!

Download-Link


----------



## Udo (18. September 2002)

danke dir goela, werde mir gleich morgen einen 2200+ holen!! CU Udo


----------



## goela (18. September 2002)

Aber Achtung! Haste auch auf Deine BIOS Version geachtet!!!


----------



## Udo (19. September 2002)

Ja, klar!!!

Hab immer die neuesten Treiber bzw. Bios versionen!!

THX


----------

